# BMW Force Injection Booster – Driving slow never felt so fast.



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Will a mod kit become available for installation on old tired Bimmers?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

I believe there will be a retrofit kit available by tomorrow afternoon. Seriously considering it for my 83' E30.


----------



## dms540i (Mar 27, 2010)

This seems ridiculous to me. Do BMW engineers really have that much extra time on their hands? Isn't there something else they could do to improve the brand like, say, making a reliable cooling system, or sourcing better materials for gaskets so they don't leak, or bushings so they don't fail, or dashboard display pixels that don't disappear, or wiring looms that don't split, or headlight adjusters that last?


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

This subtitled video from BMW explains the technology as it's utilized in the i3:

http://youtu.be/6l4y4YYlqP4


----------



## ashewb (Feb 28, 2014)

uh, maybe April fools ?


----------



## ashewb (Feb 28, 2014)

check the email link


----------



## CitizenOfDreams (Aug 31, 2013)

The joke would be funny if modern cars didn't already have features like fake engine sound through the speakers.


----------

